

iPhone Fever Is Fading - uladzislau
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/business/2013/01/iphone-fever-fading/60940/

======
blhack
Apple did a silly thing by locking themselves to one single design.

The iPhone is instantly recognizable, sure, but it's also old at this point.
Something like the galaxy s3 has a bigger screen, feels more pleasant in my
hands than my iPhones, and is something that apple would have a tough time
changing to.

Yes, they made it a little tiny bit longer, but it's still more-or-less the
same design.

~~~
larrik
I think its the software itself that feels ancient. The home screen is
basically identical to the first iPhone's. The navigation is clunky, too,
compared to most of its competitors.

(Note: iPhone user since 3G, iPhone app developer too)

------
alayne
This is speculation parading as news.

~~~
IheartApplesDix
[http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/14/apple-iphone-5-display-
ord...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/14/apple-iphone-5-display-orders-cut/)

------
Tycho
The design of the iPhone 5 isn't up to scratch, IMO. The black model
especially looks like something the janitor from a Hitachi research lab.

The iPhone 4, on the other hand, was a design classic.

